# 2013-Toledo-Bend-Classic march 23rd



## woozy (Dec 17, 2009)

2013 TOLEDO BEND CLASSIC
BOWFISHING TOURNAMENT

March 23rd from 7pm - 8am

Pencil Shootout 5:30pm

Raffle at 6:30pm

Location: Pendleton Harbor Marina on Toledo Bend near Many, LA

• Trailering Allowed
• 3 Gator Gar Limit per team
• Catfish will not count or be weighed
• $150 entry fee gets your team entered
• 2 or 3 person team

AMS BIG 20 FORMAT

Teams will leave in the order they register.
Registrations are available the day of the tournament and by mail.
An optional $25-per team big fish pot for the largest fish of the tournament
will be collected separately. 
First Place will pay $1000.00 with 10 boats or more and Big 20 Champion crowned
A minimum of three places will be paid after first place money is covered.

For more information go to www.bowfishingcountry.com
Or contact Preston Hutson (318)-347-2008
Or Chris Porterfield (318)-286-5467
Or Darrin W. Ramie (318)-464-6245

2013 TOLEDO BEND CLASSIC
Pendleton Harbor Marina on Toledo Bend
When: March 23, 2013 Tournament Hours: 7pm to 8 am
Where: Pendleton Harbor Marina on Toledo Bend near Many, LA

Toledo Bend Classic AMS Big 20 Tournament
Entry fee $150.00 per team
Team consists of no more than 3 people with one team per boat only.
100% Entry fees will be paid back.
First Place will pay $1000.00 with 10 boats or more and Big 20 Champion crowned
A minimum of three places will be paid after first place money is covered. 
• Tournament will be TBA sanctioned (Texas Bowfishing Association)
• All BAA tournament rules are to be adhered to and will be strictly enforced.
• It is recommended that all team members BAA members, but not required.
• There will be a 3 gator gar limit per team.
• All shooters will need a freshwater license for either the state of Louisiana or Texas
• Catfish will not be counted or weighed in the tournament.
• Trailering will be allowed at this tournament.
• An optional $25-per team overall big fish pot for the largest fish of the tournament will be collected separately.
• Blast off will take place out of Pendleton Harbor Marina in order of team registration.
• All teams shall respect the local property owners when fishing near shore.
• Red Zones will be provided at the tournament site. These red zones will target resort / motel / camping areas. A 200 yard buffer zone should be strictly adhered to when fishing around all marinas or campsites. An updated Red Zone sheet will be available at the tournament site.

Chips are to be handed out to all teams to determine the starting order by order of registration. All chips are to be turned in at the end of the tournament. Failure to do so, for any reason, will result in disqualification.

All teams are required to record vehicle license plate number on the tournament registration and all boats will be inspected prior to tournament start.

For more information, please contact Chris Porterfield (318)-286-5467 or Preston Hutson (318)-347-2008.
Registration will begin on February 1, 2013 at midnight (CST).
Online registration:
Mail all registrations to tournament director: Darrin W. Ramie
300 Frenchie Dulaney Rd
Minden, LA 71055
Lodging Information:
Pendleton Harbor Marina & Restaurant - http://www.toledo-bend.net/harbor/ Ph (409) 625-4912
Cypress Bend Park http://toledo-bend.com/srala/sites/cypressbend.html 800-259-5253
Cypress Bend resort http://www.cypressbend.com/ 877-519-1500
Sam Miguel http://toledo-bend.com/srala/sites/sanmiguel.html 800-259-5253
Bridge Bay http://www.toledo-bend.net/bridgebay/ 318-256-6604
Holly Park Marina http://www.hollyparkmarina.com/ 409-625-4424 
Lowes Creek Marina - email: [email protected] 800-290-9489
Fin & Feather Resort http://www.finfeatherresort.com/ 877-217-7999
Alpine Marina [email protected] 409-625-3518
Mid Lake Campground http://midlakecampground.com/ 409-625-4611
Harbor Light Marina http://harborlightmarina.com/ 409-787-3212


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

Red Zones are no-fishing zones, don't misinterpret the word "target"


----------

